# brix question



## reisjdmd (Aug 18, 2008)

this last weekend in south cental wisconsin i got the following readings:


frontenac- 13
marechal foch- 16
swenson red-14.5


am i on track??? after the second wettest winter in wisconsin history, we had the second wettest june in wisconsin history.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 18, 2008)

reisjdmd said:


> this last weekend in south cental wisconsin i got the following readings:
> 
> 
> frontenac- 13
> ...












Yes you are on track. I haven't checked brix yet, but those are in line with expeced comparative maturity. The Frontenac may lag a bit behind. You want it to hang as long as you can to get brix and pH up and TA down. How long ago did they start to change color a bit?


I can sympathize with you over the rain. The last three months we have gotten about normal rainfall. The first 10 days of August saw 6 inches of rain. We have had some since and another large front is moving this way now.*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## reisjdmd (Aug 18, 2008)

6 inches?? aw man, you might be needing an ark. if it were me i would take on boardtwo bottles of every kind of wine i could get my hands on.


seriously, the grapes started turning purplish about 10 days ago. yesterday about 75% of frontenac and foch were purple [is that veraison?], but only about 25% of swenson red were "red."


thanks for holding my hand about the brix; i feel better.


happy stomping!


----------



## grapeman (Aug 18, 2008)

With reds, what you are seeing is veraison. Whites start to soften and begin to look transluscent. The Swenson Red will blast past the Frontenac soon.


----------



## moto-girl (Aug 18, 2008)

Where in south central Wisconsin are you ? I'm in Janesville.


----------



## reisjdmd (Aug 19, 2008)

moto-girl
picture the one place in south central wisconsin that is exactly 13 miles form any decent civilization; thant means groceries, court house,hardware, big box retailer, auto parts, restaurant, car repair, movie house, video rentals, steak house, golf course, cocktail lounge,etc. i think you get the idea.


now, put an "x" over that place and you will be in our back yard.


seriously, draw a line between watertown and beaver dam and we are 1/2 way along that line, just south of reeseville.


----------



## joeswine (Aug 19, 2008)

definte to of each,ha


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 19, 2008)

i dont want to hear about a petty six inches  until you get 17 inches in thirty days...then we will talk 


I start checking my brix tomorrow....... after today's tasting i am in total awe of what the grapevine does...thanks for posting your brix..its helpful to read and compare real life stories


----------

